# Phormingochilus. Sp Rufus



## Pokiepokie18 (Feb 9, 2019)

I have recently bought a sling of phormingochilus. Sp. Rufus and i am slightly confused. I googled the species and found a spider shop link to a page calling them javan tree tigers, but today i found a facebook post calling them peach earth tiger. They were both using the latin name phomingochilus. Sp rufus. Could someone clarify which is correct as ive set up the sling in a arboreal vial.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 9, 2019)

Pokiepokie18 said:


> I have recently bought a sling of phormingochilus. Sp. Rufus and i am slightly confused. I googled the species and found a spider shop link to a page calling them javan tree tigers, but today i found a facebook post calling them peach earth tiger. They were both using the latin name phomingochilus. Sp rufus. Could someone clarify which is correct as ive set up the sling in a arboreal vial.


This is one of the plethora of reasons as to why common names are useless (I've also seen them called "Javan Blonde"), set them up as you would any other Asian Arboreal species (enough moist sub to burrow, angled cork flat to hide under or cork tube to hide in, low plant cover, and a water dish).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Pokiepokie18 (Feb 9, 2019)

The Grym Reaper said:


> This is one of the plethora of reasons as to why common names are useless (I've also seen them called "Javan Blonde"), set them up as you would any other Asian Arboreal species (enough moist sub to burrow, angled cork flat to hide under or cork tube to hide in, low plant cover, and a water dish).


I just wanted to clarify that they were arboreals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Feb 9, 2019)

Pokiepokie18 said:


> I just wanted to clarify that they were arboreals.


Yes they are. Always use scientific names it's mainly pet shops that create new common names to try and sell more so in theory you can call it whatever you like common name wise it doesn't mean anything

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Feb 9, 2019)

Pokiepokie18 said:


> I just wanted to clarify that they were arboreals.


Arboreals that burrow extensively, pay no mind to common names...they are pretty useless. This thread covers the care and husbandry of _Phormingochilus_. 
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/ornithoctoninae-care-and-info.314993/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 9, 2019)

Pay no attention to common names except to scoff at those using them.  

Probably the stupidest thing to debate about in this hobby.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## l4nsky (Feb 17, 2019)

Pokiepokie18 said:


> I just wanted to clarify that they were arboreals.


They are, but you probably wont believe it til they become mature. Asian arboreals are rather paradoxical, being arboreal pet holes (or fossorial canopy lovers if you'd prefer).

Thanks,
--Matt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

